# value of new (old stock) Lewmar 44 3 speed winches? Thanks.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I currently own 2 brand new Lewmar 44 3 speed winches. I have had them for years and years, they are still in plastic wrappers. Does anyone know of their value? They are chrome. I have looked all over the Internet; including EBay but cant find the same model.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you sure they're three-speed winches?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes it has Three Speed 44 printed on the top as well as Lewmar England. 
I can send a picture if I can work out how to do it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

wow sorry for taking up sooooooo much space..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice...  Too bad they're not self-tailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yea I know, That would be nice.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

They're junk.....send them to me and I'll get rid of them for you.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Just how old _are _these things? My concern would be that when they eventually need service, that the parts for a particular and likely uncommon racing winch would no longer be available.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

They probably use the same parts as most of the other three-speed lewmars... Lewmar has been pretty smart about that at least.


Valiente said:


> Just how old _are _these things? My concern would be that when they eventually need service, that the parts for a particular and likely uncommon racing winch would no longer be available.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

For $100 each, I am sure that I could see that they are disposed of in an environmentally safe manner even though I only need a pair of 40s. 

But seriously, West Marine wants US$785 for the Ocean series 40 in the alloy finish. I would think they would worth somewhere around $450 as they aren't ST.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd think these would be worth a bit more than that, since they're stainless or chromed bronze, not alloy... and they're 44s not 40s and they're three-speed winches.  

I'd say you should ask for at least $600.


----------



## Gary3675 (Jul 17, 2006)

Call Bacon Sails in Annapolis and they will sell them for you or they could tell you what they are worth.
They are good to deal with......


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Common maintenance parts (pawls and springs; don't know about bearings and gears) for the Lewmar three-speed winches are still available -- I have four of them on my boat, two #55's and two #44's. 

I sold four #30 two-speed winches, alloy drums, used, for $150 each last year. Yeah, I would think that brand new (old-stock) chrome #44 three-speeds ought to go for 4X that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks everyone for the info


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thats a good idea, about Bacon Sails,
I had them sell a few sails a few years ago when I was at Kent Island.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Nice winches, someone with 40's will really want them.

I'd put them as a pair on EBay for a week, with a reserve of $900, hey it' doesn't cost anything.

If they don't sell that week, and you don't like whatever is offferred, wait a week and list them again, dropping the reserve $100. Continue this process as needed, I'll bet they go for over $700.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

The new self tailing versions are 2500 each. I priced new 44 3 speed alloy ones non self tailing at 1550-1650 US late last year, as I had a couple which were oversized for my boat and two speed selftailers would be better for singlehanding. That suggests at least 1000 each to me. Of course they are specialised racing winches and have a limited market.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

sailingfool said:


> Nice winches, someone with 40's will really want them.
> 
> I'd put them as a pair on EBay for a week, with a reserve of $900, hey it' doesn't cost anything.
> 
> If they don't sell that week, and you don't like whatever is offferred, wait a week and list them again, dropping the reserve $100. Continue this process as needed, I'll bet they go for over $700.


Even if they don't sell, you still have to pay Ebay a listing fee. It isn't much but can start to add up if you keep the item listed for a while.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Like I said before, thanks every one for the info!


----------



## timssail (Jun 2, 2009)

I need one of those white buttons on the top. I'm not sure I'll be able to find one. Maybe the sum of the parts is worth more than the winch. Want to sell me the button?


----------



## The RopeRunner (Jun 21, 2016)

Do you still have them for sale
if so please contact me ** snowyview at southernphone dot com dot au }
in response to those who called them junk that's garbage I have two of them on my boat origonally the "feltex roperunner". which was built for Don Lidgards racing campaign.

Regards Glenn ( The RopeRunner ).


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Been seven years. So ... probably not?


----------

